# Transportation in Nola



## talkamotta (Jan 6, 2016)

We will be visiting NOLA for a week in February.  We aren't renting a car.  What is the best way to get from MSY to the Quarter House.  We will be arriving around noon.  What is the best way to get around in the city.  We can walk and get around easily.  I'm thinking I would like to get a trolley pass or something similar.  We have never been to NOLA before so any information will be appreciated.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2016)

The Streetcar (as in a Streetcar named Desire" (its not called a trolley) is the best way Ive found to get around town.  $3 a day and ride all day.  Im not sure what a week pass costs or even if one is available

The historic Saint Charles line is an event in itself. to see all the Garden District homes

From the airport to the Quarter House, I cant help, but I understand cabs are cheap

The folks at the Quarter House are very helpful, call ahead to ask, I bet they will have a good suggestion


----------



## chapjim (Jan 6, 2016)

http://www.airportshuttleneworleans.com/


----------



## hjtug (Jan 6, 2016)

We stayed at Quarter House one year ago.  We took a cab from the airport since it was direct and cheaper for two than the shuttle .  Having Quarter House order a cab for us on our return to the airport was no problem.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 6, 2016)

When we stayed at the Avenue Plaza 15 months ago we took taxis to and from the Airport. In town we relied upon our feet and the Street Cars. Each morning we would buy an all day pass.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 7, 2016)

A cab is the best way from MSY-Quarter house. The cabs are right outside the airport it will take about 30 minutes barring any accidents. The shuttle stops at various hotels alone the way and may take over an hour. The prices are similiar!

I find the best music to be on Frenchman Street if that interests you!

What are your interests?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 8, 2016)

ronparise said:


> The Streetcar (as in a Streetcar named Desire" (its not called a trolley) is the best way Ive found to get around town.  $3 a day and ride all day.  Im not sure what a week pass costs or even if one is available
> 
> The historic Saint Charles line is an event in itself. to see all the Garden District homes
> 
> ...



The week pass is $21, so no price break. It's easier to pay each day directly to the driver in case some days are not needed.

The street car $3 pass is also good on any of the buses. It is valid for any RTA transportation. So you can buy that same pass type from a bus ride or vice versa.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the information.  We are very excited. I love all kinds of music except some rap and really heavy metal music.  We will be gong with our grandson and his girffriend so it will be 2 60 year olds and 2 22 year olds.  All of us love music.  We are planning to see the WWII museum but other than that havent made any plans.  Is there anything that anyone particularly enjoyed.


----------



## lizap (Jan 9, 2016)

Please be very careful.  We have lived in this area for 30+years.  The crime has skyrocketed in recent years, much of which is not reported in the national news.  Many of us 'locals' rarely venture into the quarter at night anymore. If you do, stay in well lit and travelled areas. 



talkamotta said:


> Thanks for all the information.  We are very excited. I love all kinds of music except some rap and really heavy metal music.  We will be gong with our grandson and his girffriend so it will be 2 60 year olds and 2 22 year olds.  All of us love music.  We are planning to see the WWII museum but other than that havent made any plans.  Is there anything that anyone particularly enjoyed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 9, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The week pass is $21, so no price break. It's easier to pay each day directly to the driver in case some days are not needed.
> 
> The street car $3 pass is also good on any of the buses. It is valid for any RTA transportation. So you can buy that same pass type from a bus ride or vice versa.




Do you have to pay in cash?  I'm trying to determine how much cash I need to bring with me when I leave this week for NOLA?


----------



## Here There (Jan 10, 2016)

*Reduced senior fare for ppl > 65*



Saintsfanfl said:


> The week pass is $21, so no price break. It's easier to pay each day directly to the driver in case some days are not needed.
> 
> The street car $3 pass is also good on any of the buses. It is valid for any RTA transportation. So you can buy that same pass type from a bus ride or vice versa.



Only 40cents per ride for those showing adequate proof of age.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

Here There said:


> Only 40cents per ride for those showing adequate proof of age.



Bummer for me, I have 13 years to get that discount…thanks so much for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 10, 2016)

_:::sigh::: _Looks like you just don't know how to use Google.  So, anyway, I did it for you. Bus fares are payable in cash only. For convenience you can buy a "Jazzy Pass" for one, three, or five days (or more) from Walgreens or a ticket machine. There is one such machine at Canal and Bourbon at the RTA Shelter. You can find a list of such places here.

Fern



Sugarcubesea said:


> Do you have to pay in cash?  I'm trying to determine how much cash I need to bring with me when I leave this week for NOLA?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

Fern,

I have been having internet outages and for some reason, today when I have tried to use google. It freezes my computer, plus my mac has the dreaded pink screen... I have been able to get on TUG and thought I would see if anyone knew the answer but next time I will know to just wait till my internet comes back on line.

Thank you.




Fern Modena said:


> _:::sigh::: _Looks like you just don't know how to use Google.  So, anyway, I did it for you. Bus fares are payable in cash only. For convenience you can buy a "Jazzy Pass" for one, three, or five days (or more) from Walgreens or a ticket machine. There is one such machine at Canal and Bourbon at the RTA Shelter. You can find a list of such places here.
> 
> Fern


----------



## SusanRN (Feb 6, 2016)

*getting around NOLA and to airport*

I and a friend were in NOLA the last week of December (2015). We used Uber all over town for quick transportation and also to go to MSY.  There were always lots of options in the Quarter and Frenchmen areas. The only downside is minimum fare is ca.$5.75 inclusive. I had never used Uber before, but had been a passenger. If you get a referral from a current user, first fare is free up to $15.  Note: I am early 60's, so this was a stretch for me!
Susan


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 6, 2016)

We are in NOLA now. We are staying at a friends house, dog sitting and they let us use their car. We rode the streetcar just for fun and it was cash only but you can buy a day pass right there on the streetcar. This was basically the only situation so far where we needed cash only. I paid with credit card for most other things. Oh we did take a cab from the airport and paid in cash for that. 

As far as things to do I would suggest:
Shopping/window shopping along Magazine street
Visiting local bars (not touristy ones)
French market 
Watch street performers and artists
Swamp tour (unless you live in an area that has swamps and wetlands or you've seen it before)
If my family would do it with me, a bike tour of the city

Also you should know that flashing is for tourists it's not really a thing


----------



## Neesie (Feb 9, 2016)

The St. Charles Streetcar is a must.  Get out in the Garden District and look at the beautiful mansions.  Or wander around Audobon Park (it's on the streetcar line - but the zoo is pretty far from the streetcar).  

If you want to see one of their beautiful cemeteries the ones in Metairie are much safer than the Garden District or FQ and have better statues IMHO.


----------



## Here There (Feb 10, 2016)

*a $2 bus serving MSY & Central Business District*



talkamotta said:


> What is the best way to get from MSY to the Quarter House.  We will be arriving around noon...



For the budget conscious: http://www.jeffersontransit.org/e2airport.php

On weekdays it picks up & drops off one block from Canal Street.


----------



## lizap (Feb 10, 2016)

Do NOT recommend riding the bus system downtown..




Here There said:


> For the budget conscious: http://www.jeffersontransit.org/e2airport.php
> 
> On weekdays it picks up & drops off one block from Canal Street.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 11, 2016)

It was $36 one way for a taxi to QH over MLK weekend.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 11, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It was $36 one way for a taxi to QH over MLK weekend.



Seems to be the regular everyday charge: http://www.flymsy.com/PageDisplay.asp?p1=6016#Taxicabs


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 11, 2016)

It's posted on the taxis: $36 to or from the airport for 1-2 people, 3 or more people is $15 per person. 

My family of 3 (2 adults, one child) paid $45 plus tip each way. 

All the seat belts worked and the drivers were friendly and helped with luggage (different from my previous trips).


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 11, 2016)

Since you were just there, can you recommend some restaurants and other things you did besides shopping. (Hate to shop!). We are heading there March  12 for a week. We have been twice before. This time we are driving. We are trying to figure out where to long term park. We will also be able to take day trips by car if there is somewhere interesting to go to.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 11, 2016)

Since you were just there, can you recommend some restaurants and other things you did besides shopping. (Hate to shop!). We are heading there March  12 for a week. We have been twice before. This time we are driving. We are trying to figure out where to long term park. We will also be able to take day trips by car if there is somewhere interesting to go to.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 11, 2016)

We eat a bit differently than most people will eat when they're in NOLA. Also, my husband grew up there so he's completely anti-touristy stuff. Not sure that you'd enjoy the food we did. 

We really loved Seed (Lower Garden District) and ate there 3 times in 8 days. The entire menu is plant-based. They were very nice and the food came out pretty quickly. A little on the pricey side for the area but we loved it. The artichoke cakes were the best! http://seedyourhealth.com/

We enjoyed Bennachin (French Quarter). It's an African restaurant. A lot of New Orleans cuisine has African roots. I loved the black eyed peas and my husband loved the peanut stew. http://www.bennachinrestaurant.com/

Mid City Pizza was really good. (located in Mid City obviously). They have a special red beans and rice pizza! Has to be one of the most interesting pizzas I've ever had. It's only available on Mondays (that's the day New Orleanians eat red beans and rice). http://www.midcitypizza.com/

We ate at The Sneaky Pickle (9th Ward - NOT lower 9th ward) and I really liked my meal. The place is totally hipster though so the vibe might annoy you like it did me... or not. http://yousneakypickle.com/


----------



## malyons (Feb 12, 2016)

Regarding restaurant recommendations:  Lots of great local food in NOLA, definitely find somewhere to get some oysters

For the best cheeseburger you'll ever eat, go to Port of Call (make sure to get a baked potato to go with it)

Down on Frenchman Street, I really love Praline Connection.  It's menu is all southern soul food.  Think ribs, fried chicken, catfish, etc.  Fantastic food and great service.


----------



## Here There (Jan 31, 2017)

Here There said:


> *a $2 bus serving MSY & Central Business District*
> 
> For the budget conscious: http://www.jeffersontransit.org/e2airport.php
> 
> On weekdays it picks up & drops off one block from Canal Street.



*UPDATE:  New Route: 202-Airport Express
*
This supplements the Jefferson Transit E-2 (a milk-run line that requires mid-city transfers on weekends).  This new service is run by the RTA -- so you can transfer from/onto Canal or St Charles Ave streetcar -- and offers passengers a direct ride in comfortable reclining seats to/from MSY for the price of a streetcar fare:

http://norta.com/Getting-Around/Getting-to-the-Airport

http://norta.com/Maps-Schedules/System-Map/Line.aspx?ID=10496


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 31, 2017)

Here There said:


> *UPDATE:  New Route: 202-Airport Express
> *
> This supplements the Jefferson Transit E-2 (a milk-run line that requires mid-city transfers on weekends).  This new service is run by the RTA -- so you can transfer from/onto Canal or St Charles Ave streetcar -- and offers passengers a direct ride in comfortable reclining seats to/from MSY for the price of a streetcar fare:



Neither of those links work - "norta.com expired on 01/29/2008 and is pending renewal or deletion."


----------



## Here There (Feb 1, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> Neither of those links work - "norta.com expired on 01/29/2008 and is pending renewal or deletion."


Well!  Both links work on all 4 of my computer's browsers...but no worries i've copied & pasted the essential contents below.  Cheers!

*Getting to the Airport*
A new bus route to New Orleans (Louis Armstrong) International Airport offers Nine (9) daily trips to and from New Orleans Airport to support shift times for Airport employees working at the North Terminal Construction site and main Airport Terminal. Residents and visitors may also use the Airport Express for airline connections.

The Airport Express Service operates every 70 minutes with stops at Elk Place at Cleveland and Union Passenger Terminal Bus Bay 2 to the Departures Level at the Airport Terminal with select trips to the North Terminal Construction site.

*Outbound*

Stops: Elk at Cleveland, UPT, Williams at Florida, North Terminal (Boeing Dr.) and South Terminal Departures
AM Pattern uses I-10 to Williams and Veterans to North Terminal, Airport Access Road to South Terminal
PM Pattern uses Earhart to Williams to North Terminal to Veterans to Airport Access Road to South Terminal
*Inbound*

Stops: South Terminal Departures , Airline at Williams, Elk at Canal
Pattern Airline to Earhart to Hickory/Dickory to Loyola to Elk at Canal
*Jefferson Transit’s airport bus is the E2*

You can get a ride between the airport and New Orleans using Jefferson Transit, which is the transportation system of Jefferson Parish where the Louis Armstrong International Airport is located. Jefferson Transit operates an airport bus that runs into New Orleans and connects with the RTA system.

*NO Airport Terminal Departures* *Airline at Williams* *Airport North* *Elk Place at Canal*
- - 3:35 AM 4:00 AM
6:10 AM 6:15 AM - 6:40 AM
6:30 AM 6:35 AM - 7:15 AM
7:30 AM 7:35 AM - 8:15 AM
8:05 AM 8:10 AM - 8:50 AM
2:10 PM 2:15 PM - 2:55 PM
4:05 PM 4:10 PM - 4:45 PM
5:00 PM 5:05 PM - 5:40 PM
7:00 PM 7:05 PM - 7:40 PM


*Elk Place at Cleveland* *UPT Bus Bay 2* *Veterans at Florida* *Airport North* *NO Airport Terminal Departures*
3:10 AM 3:15 AM 3:30 AM 3:35 AM -
5:10 AM 5:15 AM 5:30 AM 5:35 AM 5:50 AM
5:30 AM 5:35 AM 5:50 AM 5:55 AM 6:10 AM
6:45 AM 6:50 AM 7:05 AM 7:10 AM 7:25 AM
7:20 AM 7:25 AM 7:40 AM 7:45 AM 8:00 AM
1:00 PM 1:05 PM 1:35 PM 1:40 PM 1:55 PM
3:00 PM 3:05 PM 3:40 PM 3:45 PM 4:00 PM
3:45 PM 3:50 PM 4:25 PM 4:30 PM 4:45 PM
5:45 PM 5:50 PM 6:25 PM 6:30 PM 6:45 PM


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 1, 2017)

Here There said:


> Well!  Both links work on all 4 of my computer's browsers.



It looks like maybe they were doing some site dns work or something during the time I happened to look:

DOMAIN INFORMATION
Domain: norta.com
Registrar: NETWORK SOLUTIONS, LLC.
Registration Date: 1997-01-28
Expiration Date: 2020-01-29
Updated Date: 2017-01-31​It connects to the site fine today, without the error.


----------

